# 4 Free tickets Silverstone Renault Racing this weekend



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We have 4 tickets to Silverstone this weekend but unfortunately we cannot go. 
I know it is short notice but if you can collect them or I could get them in the post today then please let me know asap. 
I am based between S****horpe and Gainsborough and can leave them here for collection or I will be not far from Silverstone at Whichford from Friday. 
I hope someone can go as it looks a great weekend. 
http://www.worldseriesbyrenault.fr/en/Pages/Default.aspx 
You can call me on my work number to arrange 07810855577.

James


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

A great offer JP, I'd love to take you up on it but unfortunately we're going the opposite way, lakes for us.

Someone's gonna get a great free day out, although I reckon they should make a small donation to the charity of your choice


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JP said:


> Hi
> We have 4 tickets to Silverstone this weekend but unfortunately we cannot go.
> I know it is short notice but if you can collect them or I could get them in the post today then please let me know asap.
> I am based between S****horpe and Gainsborough and can leave them here for collection or I will be not far from Silverstone at Whichford from Friday.
> ...


Advertise them on your local Freecycle/Freegle site - I've just had to put my tickets up for grabs and been swamped with takers.

So I've split them into 2 lots of 2 so that 2 families could go - as under 16's don't need tickets.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

2 gone and 2 left if any takers. 

I would do Stanner but we are just leaving to spend the weekend with my kids in the Cotswolds. 
So if anyone wants 2 and can collect from Whichford we are staying behind the Norman Knight. 

James


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello all

We are going to Silverstone racing this weekend. If anyone is going, we are staying hopefully at Litchfield lake opposite the circuit.

We have a 02 Laika

Pop in the say hello.

Pat and Neil


----------

